# The Razer DeathAdder GuildWars Edition Gaming Mouse



## ashxthelord (Feb 26, 2009)

Just got a new gaming mouse, the above mentioned razer one. This is the most comfortable mouse i've used in my life. not available in india i think, so i got it from germany. the glowing scroll wheel and pulsating guildwars logo are a beauty, can be turned off from drivers. The mouse tracks well on any surface, is extremely quick and ultra precise and suited for those with larger hands. there are a total of 5 independently programmable buttons and 5 profiles to switch to. there is a button at the bottom to change profiles on the fly, but difficult to know which profile is active, as sometimes, it doesn't flash to indicate the active profile. it has a 3g infrred sensor with 1800 dpi resolution. found no flaws with it. Got it for 70 euro=4500 rs. and is definitely worth it.

*lh3.ggpht.com/_YFVYFvokf14/SaYiCHess7I/AAAAAAAAABE/jiwUSXehqsM/s400/razer-deathadder-sensor2.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_YFVYFvokf14/SaYhtWsxLjI/AAAAAAAAAAU/PQBwfUcDe8Q/s400/79_1.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats on ur purchase.that's a beauty.


----------



## ashxthelord (Feb 26, 2009)

*thankx*

thankx


----------

